

Ask HN: If you are a Woman in IT, how much do you make? - byEngineer

Do you feel your pay is worse than your male - counterparts (the same field and experience) ?
======
sdotty
As a woman in IT, if your pay is less than your male counterparts, it may not
be that you are less competent, and it may not even be that your employer is
biased. It may be that your employer is simply paying you a market wage, which
is lower for you than for your male counterparts because there are other
employers who are biased against you, therefore the demand for you is less.
Its about supply and demand, not necessarily bias from your specific employer.
Its bias from the market as a whole. However, there is cold comfort in knowing
that you are competent and more valuable than others paid the same as you.

~~~
Mimu
How come it's "the market fault" and not the employers fault? Like the market
is a living thing without related to the people in it.

------
kstenerud
How you "feel" about your pay isn't helpful. You need to know:

\- IS your pay worse than your male counterparts?

\- IS your employer aware of this?

\- WHAT is their reaction to this?

\- WHAT do you plan to do about it?

